# The Daily Prep archive -- gone?



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I know Muffy's got her Saltwater New England thing going, but I can't seem to locate any of her past blog posts from the days of The Daily Prep.

Have her past posts been removed from the Internet?



> *ASK ANDY UPDATE:* Check out more details about this in our article about Saltwater New England & The Daily Prep


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Funny you should mention this. I noticed this recently when I tried to do a Google search for some of her old blog posts. EDIT: However, openng my eyes a little wider, I now see that her old wardrobe posts are listed under headings in the right-side menu, e.g., Wardrobe for Men.



gamma68 said:


> I know Muffy's got her Saltwater New England thing going, but I can't seem to locate any of her past blog posts from the days of The Daily Prep.
> 
> Have her past posts been removed from the Internet?


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

There's a long comment thread at Ivy Style - i think it's the one about vintage UVA frat photos - that discusses some very odd behavior over there, much of related to the archive disappearing.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

WillBarrett said:


> There's a long comment thread at Ivy Style - i think it's the one about vintage UVA frat photos - that discusses some very odd behavior over there, much of related to the archive disappearing.


Care to link to it?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

To reiterate: I found the old wardrobe posts under headings in the right-hand menu. Maybe it's all just been rearranged. I know that it is certainly not as Google searchable.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

And... the weirdest thing just happened. In the middle of my perusal of the old wardrobe posts, my screen went to a Google 404 error message. LOL--I think Muffy just dumped me! Heartbroken!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I know there was some sort of past thread somewhere (maybe on the Ivy Style blog) with insinuations to the effects that Muffy wasn't really "WASP-y" but I don't see why the entire Daily Prep archive had to disappear. There were some valuable posts there about men's clothing.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

gamma, this was rather uncanny, what just happened to me. Because of your original post, I went to the saltwaternewengland.com site, then found the old Wardrobe for Men blog posts, then reported finding them here, then went back and continued looking through them--and then, bam, it appears that I got blocked. Weird.r
For the record, I was looking through the kinds of posts I think you are referring to--a lot about LL Bean, Woolovers, and general discussions about khakis, ocbds, etc. It seems to be all there, if you are allowed to access the site. 

Is this what happens if you live in Maine too long? You become eccentric, maybe a little crabby, maybe start not trusting outsiders too much?


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Duvel said:


> gamma, this was rather uncanny, what just happened to me. Because of your original post, I went to the saltwaternewengland.com site, then found the old Wardrobe for Men blog posts, then reported finding them here, then went back and continued looking through them--and then, bam, it appears that I got blocked. Weird.r
> For the record, I was looking through the kinds of posts I think you are referring to--a lot about LL Bean, Woolovers, and general discussions about khakis, ocbds, etc. It seems to be all there, if you are allowed to access the site.
> 
> Is this what happens if you live in Maine too long? You become eccentric, maybe a little crabby, maybe start not trusting outsiders too much?


No, it's because Muffy and Clark are frauds, and vindictive ones, at that.

At first I thought this was all petty - there's a long thread over on Get Off My Internets - and I just sort of rolled my eyes at the snobbier things that Muffy said. But when Christian from Ivy Style got on board - and she subsequently blocked his IP address - I knew the gig was up.

It's a fine site as far as it goes, but the authenticity card got played, and the internet called them on it.

The internet won, apparently..

https://www.ivy-style.com/uva-fraternity-party-1963.html


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

WillBarrett said:


> No, it's because Muffy and Clark are frauds, and vindictive ones, at that.
> 
> At first I thought this was all petty - there's a long thread over on Get Off My Internets - and I just sort of rolled my eyes at the snobbier things that Muffy said. But when Christian from Ivy Style got on board - and she subsequently blocked his IP address - I knew the gig was up.
> 
> ...


Can you elaborate? What does that photo from 1963 have to do with Muffy? Did she falsely claim her father was the photographer or something?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

This is hilarious. Thanks so much!


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

You'll have to read the comment threads.

Basically a lot of people - myself included, admittedly - were kind of curious about who this person is. I'm not dredging up all the links on GOMI - Get Off My Internet(s) - but long story short, Muffy's husband isn't a WASP. He changed his name to Aldrich from something either Polish or Slavic. It's a lot more than that - the last few comments on that link I posted include a link from Brad Cole whose "dispatches" were a regular part of the site for a while. When Brad inquired about the rumors that some of TDP was a well-planned ruse (via email), his posts were deleted. The whole thing is bizarre...I'm not going to do a good job summing it up.

The site was always full of fun posts but it was her condescending tone - comparing LLB Sig models to hookers down by docks or coeds doing the walk of shame - that probably caused a lot of people to call her bluff.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

OK, well, I'm not going to read through 377 comments about the UVA photo to see that someone figured out that Muffy's hubby is of Slavic heritage. Big deal.

I really just wanted to see her post about the LLB chamois shirt. 

Now I guess it's gone.

Maybe for good.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> OK, well, I'm not going to read through 377 comments about the UVA photo to see that someone figured out that Muffy's hubby is of Slavic heritage. Big deal.


Even I don't have the energy to sift through the 116 pages and counting at GOMI but there appears to be some kerfuffle about her husband using a variation on his birth name to do an Amazon review of his own book.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Tempest said:


> Even I don't have the energy to sift through the 116 pages and counting at GOMI but there appears to be some kerfuffle about her husband using a variation on his birth name to do an Amazon review of his own book.


He wrote a book?


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Wait...is someone going to tell me that our Maine pal Peak&Pine is really Mr. Muffy?


----------



## nonartful dodger (Nov 24, 2011)

gamma68 said:


> He wrote a book?


I believe it had something to do with education.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

gamma68 said:


> OK, well, I'm not going to read through 377 comments about the UVA photo to see that someone figured out that Muffy's hubby is of Slavic heritage. Big deal.
> 
> I really just wanted to see her post about the LLB chamois shirt.
> 
> ...


No, scroll down to "TDP Contents" hit "Wardrobe for Men" and it's there in the older posts (one is anyway). The archival posts seem to have been winnowed down. After the brouhaha about the "Aldrich" name and ancestry, the whole site changed in tone, and I've seen far less of who's ancestor was Governor or Professor or the like.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

phyrpowr said:


> No, scroll down to "TDP Contents" hit "Wardrobe for Men" and it's there in the older posts (one is anyway). The archival posts seem to have been winnowed down. After the brouhaha about the "Aldrich" name and ancestry, the whole site changed in tone, and I've seen far less of who's ancestor was Governor or Professor or the like.


Sure, the "wardrobe for men" link is there. But the "search" field shows no results for "chamois." Too frustrating for me to bother.


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

From what I read one night while VERY bored, Muffy found a way to identity a person who was visiting her site after going to that Get Off My Internets site. Or it was something like that--it's not like she was forthcoming about it. Don't quote me on the specifics. Anyway, she supposedly IP bans anyone who gets that red flag. All very droll to be sure.


----------



## DLW (Jun 4, 2013)

gamma,

I'm not sure if this is what you are looking for, but they are working for me tonight. Who knows about tomorrow.

this link needs paging down

https://www.saltwaternewengland.com/2013/11/ll-bean-chamois-shirts-and-scotch-plaid.html


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

WillBarrett said:


> I'm not dredging up all the links on GOMI - Get Off My Internet(s)


Will, this is by no means a shot at you, but I once visited GOMI. It was dreadful place full of hatred, envy, and jealousy. Never went back. I have enough negativity in my life. I am confused by people who spend so much time talking about things they hate. I don't get it.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

She seems a little insecure.



MythReindeer said:


> From what I read one night while VERY bored, Muffy found a way to identity a person who was visiting her site after going to that Get Off My Internets site. Or it was something like that--it's not like she was forthcoming about it. Don't quote me on the specifics. Anyway, she supposedly IP bans anyone who gets that red flag. All very droll to be sure.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

I am surprised that you all can still access her site. 

I liked Muffy's site. When prior threads brought her up, I defended her as seeming to be very authentic. I would personally never want to live so publicly, but who cares if she wants to be the next "preppy Martha Stewart" or something. She had entertaining content.

But then I tried to access her site one day and I was redirected to a Cybercrime site on cyber bullying. It appears that she found a way to ban entire IP addresses if your IP address has visited GOMI. The irony is, I never visited gomi, but I work at a large company where others must have. 

So she is effectively banning thousands of potential viewers because someone visited a petty site. And worse than that, her forwarding to a cybercrime site insuates that I may be a criminal. 

I could view her site from my home computer, but after all that, I dont feel like I should give her the internet hits.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

oxford cloth button down said:


> Will, this is by no means a shot at you, but I once visited GOMI. It was dreadful place full of hatred, envy, and jealousy. Never went back. I have enough negativity in my life. I am confused by people who spend so much time talking about things they hate. I don't get it.


No offense taken. I only ended up there once because of a google search - not the sort of place I normally spend my time.


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Wait. What? Muffy was responsible for this?
> 
> https://thedailyprep.com/
> 
> I thought Muffy was just a fake creature spouting gibberish about some fondly imagined lifestyle. This Daily Prep looks like a front for Aryan Nations.....


Wrong site. That is for preppers not racists.

Muffy did not ban anyone who has been to GOMI. I have read the thread there and on Ivy Style and can still access her site. Really no big deal. Why would I care about anyone with a blog to begin with? There are precious few worth the effort anyways. I am certainly not wasting my time digging around the nooks and crannies of the interwebs looking for skeletons.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

It will always prove to be poor judgment on our part to put too much faith, hope or yes, even belief in any self styled creations of the Internet. Appreciate the daily prep for it's entertainment value, but beyond that...don't allow yourselves to be made fools by believing too greatly in it's authenticity! :teacha:


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

"I am confused by people who spend so much time talking about things they hate. I don't get it." OCBD

I agree completely. Where do they get the energy? Never made sense to me.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Duvel said:


> And... the weirdest thing just happened. In the middle of my perusal of the old wardrobe posts, my screen went to a Google 404 error message. LOL--I think Muffy just dumped me! Heartbroken!


I went to the site last night after seeing this thread. The old topics, posts are listed on the right hand side so I tried a couple of links - no problems - even reread some of my own old posts.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It sounds like you haven't been cast out yet, fred. It's likely that you will, however, given your known association with the likes of us here.



fred johnson said:


> I went to the site last night after seeing this thread. The old topics, posts are listed on the right hand side so I tried a couple of links - no problems - even reread some of my own old posts.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Tweed McVay said:


> gamma,
> 
> I'm not sure if this is what you are looking for, but they are working for me tonight. Who knows about tomorrow.
> 
> ...


The top link is the page I was searching for--thanks.

I suppose the way to find the post on chamois shirts on the current incarnation of her website is to click on "Wardrobe for Men," and then scroll page-by-page until you find it. Because, if you enter "chamois" in the search field, the result is "no results."

I don't have a lot of patience for going on a hunting expedition to locate an old Muffy post.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Eric W S said:


> Wrong site. That is for preppers not racists.


I see what you did there.:evil:


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

That may have more to do with how TDP's search operates. A lot of blogs only search for specific tags, rather than the entirety of a post. Put "site:" in front of a website you want to search through on Google for a more accurate method.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

This doesn't explain why one gets a 404 error message on a machine in one location (IP) but can pull up the site with ease on another location (IP).


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Fraser Tartan said:


> Her site cannot see your entire history of previously-visited sites. It can see, however, what site you are visiting from.


That is true of a tool like Google Analytics. However, there are many many other way to gain visitor info. I am not saying that they are using any other techniques, but I would be hesitant to limit a website their tracking ability to the referring website.

You seem pretty web savvy Fraser so I am guessing that you understand where i am coming from


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

Somebody go to GOMI and then to Salt Water Taffy as a test confirmation.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

oxford cloth button down said:


> Will, this is by no means a shot at you, but I once visited GOMI. It was dreadful place full of hatred, envy, and jealousy. Never went back. I have enough negativity in my life. I am confused by people who spend so much time talking about things they hate. I don't get it.


Could not agree more... that site is absolutely vile.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Eric W S said:


> Somebody go to GOMI and then to Salt Water Taffy as a test confirmation.


Tried it from work today. Took a couple of back and forth, but I eventually got blocked. What a loss.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I've seen, dare I say the name in writing, Muffy Aldrich, online. I've looked over The Daily Prep once or twice.

But I never dreamed that a fashion blog concerning dress could evoke such controversy.

I do believe that the whole "Prep," "Preppy," or "Trad" thing has gotten *way* out of hand. In a recent thread here at AAAC marked "Trad?" one of our members Dhaller wrote, (in response to a question asking if Jay Rockefeller is "Trad.") 
* Originally Posted by Dhaller https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1666731#post1666731 
*
*No, because Jay Rockefeller is a human being, not a style of men's dress.

It's important to remember (lest one spiral into the doom of igentry) that "Trad" is a *clothing style*, and nothing else.

There are no Trad cars, no Trad girlfriends, and no Trad houses.

That clarified, let's rephrase the question: Does Jay Rockefeller dress in a manner which might be described as Trad? I'd say so, yes.

DH*

I also recall a few members here at AAAC boasting about their ancestors who may or may not have had something to do with the history of New England. (As if my ancestor having been one of the founding fathers of one of the New England states or who may have been on the Mayflower makes me more steeped in the ability to wear an oxford cloth buttondown collar shirt with Khakis and a navy blazer!) Let's hope most of them have departed for their wannabe exclusive, pre-screened members only website. (very selective just like an Ivy league school! :chinese

The internet is a fantastic place with a wealth of information at one's fingertips but it has also shed some light on some unpleasant aspects of human behavior.

Browsing through a thread on Getoffmyinternets web site describes some distasteful, possibly paranoid behavior, by the the people who author The Daily Prep.

https://getoffmyinternets.net/forums/lifestyle-bloggers/dailyprep/


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

No big loss, really. Her focus is very much a New England/Maine kind of prep or trad. It's pretty limited: Barbour coats, sweaters, khakis, and OCBDs.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Nor'easterners must be an odd lot.:hidden:


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

127.72 MHz said:


> I also recall a few members here at AAAC boasting about their ancestors who may or may not have had something to do with the history of New England. (As if my ancestor having been one of the founding fathers of one of the New England states or who may have been on the Mayflower makes me more steeped in the ability to wear an oxford cloth buttondown collar shirt with Khakis and a navy blazer!) Let's hope most of them have departed for their wannabe exclusive, pre-screened members only website. (very selective just like an Ivy league school! :chinese


In my understanding, the purpose of the pre-screened site was to get away from the kind of behavior you describe, along with the "is ___ trad?" type threads.

And while it's true that there may be no trad cars, furniture, etc, there's no denying that the kind of folks drawn to conservative, classic clothing are also more likely than not to seek that same timelessness and quality in other areas. But again, there's certainly room for some variation.

As Forest Gump would say, that's all I've got to say about that.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
.......but, LOL, was Forest Gump of the Trad ilk?


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I'll take your word about their pre-screened website only because you're so on the mark about individual traits and a given tastes in clothing. Your statement might have rung hollow had you not admitted that there is no trad cars, furniture, etc. When I think of some of the threads here at AAAC prior to their Pre-screened members only board, (yes, while the whole group of them was still here) about the "Rules" of "Trad" it's just about enough to make a fella gag,....

Okay, I can admit that some people are just drawn to conservative, classic clothing and that they are also more likely than not to seek that same timelessness and quality in other areas of their lives. And while it's true that there may be no trad cars, furniture, etc, there's no denying that there are some, possibly of the same crowd, that have taken this "Trad," , "Prep," or "Preppy/Ivy" thing waaaaaaaaaay too far.

Some of the AAAC members who took off for their own pre-screened web site were the "Rules of Trad" crowd. No sense in beating it to death but the topic would not be complete mentioning that the "Tradskyite" here at AAAC were many of the people who formed their own board. My 2 centavos.



mjo_1 said:


> In my understanding, the purpose of the pre-screened site was to get away from the kind of behavior you describe, along with the "is ___ trad?" type threads.
> 
> As Forest Gump would say, that's all I've got to say about that.


----------



## Jman9599 (Dec 23, 2013)

Meh. Her New England bloodlines don't hold a candle to being a native Texan. 

Signed,
A Texan in a northern land.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Jman9599 said:


> Meh. Her New England bloodlines don't hold a candle to being a native Texan.
> 
> Signed,
> A Texan in a northern land.


Brother, I'm raising a bottle of Saint Arnold Fancy Lawnmower in a Texas flag koozie to you right now:beer:

if Muffy wants to play the bloodline game, my ancestors fought at San Jacinto. Get on my level


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

One of my ancestors was Israel Putnum but I'm a native Californian, second generation Los Angeleno for that matter. It matters not where you were born, nor to which set of ancestors, only what you yourself have done.


----------



## Jman9599 (Dec 23, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Brother, I'm
> raising a bottle of Saint Arnold Fancy Lawnmower in a Texas flag koozie to you right now:beer:
> 
> if Muffy wants to play the bloodline game, my ancestors fought at San Jacinto. Get on my level


Amen! I do believe my father has proven and is getting our family a membership in the sons/daughters of the republic of TX. Not sure how all that works. We have been in Texas for quite a while. . I'm from Victoria and my other side is in Waxahachie, Dallas. 
My parents were upset at one point I married a northern girl. My late aunt cried when her son married a woman from Boston. For now work and life has me living in the north. Fishing is good up here though.

Now if they will just drill on land that we have minerals rights on I can finally become a Texas oil baron.

Edit. Decided to take money allocated to Alden indys and order another pair of Lucchese classics. Most comfortable boots ever.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

127.72 MHz said:


> I also recall a few members here at AAAC boasting about their ancestors who may or may not have had something to do with the history of New England. (As if my ancestor having been one of the founding fathers of one of the New England states or who may have been on the Mayflower makes me more steeped in the ability to wear an oxford cloth buttondown collar shirt with Khakis and a navy blazer!) Let's hope most of them have departed for their wannabe exclusive, pre-screened members only website. (very selective just like an Ivy league school! :chinese


That's the fascinating part of the mix -- the look itself is about industrializing the English gentleman; a tweed suit and wingtips in every house, power looms and modern American tailoring, sack suits and Munson-type lasts greasing the wheels of progress towards quality equality. Weeks of fittings not needed -- wander in with a fist full of cash, no name, no past, and out you come an American equal to all that England can throw at you.  Yet the marketing for the look is all about WASPs.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Jman9599 said:


> Meh. Her New England bloodlines don't hold a candle to being a native Texan.
> 
> Signed,
> A Texan in a northern land.


You're an Apache?


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

_*All blood is alike ancient.*_

_--Ben Franklin_


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Funny thread though.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Oldsarge said:


> It matters not where you were born, nor to which set of ancestors, only what you yourself have done.


^this



Jman9599 said:


> Amen! I do believe my father has proven and is getting our family a membership in the sons/daughters of the republic of TX. Not sure how all that works. We have been in Texas for quite a while. . I'm from Victoria and my other side is in Waxahachie, Dallas.
> My parents were upset at one point I married a northern girl. My late aunt cried when her son married a woman from Boston. For now work and life has me living in the north. Fishing is good up here though.
> 
> Now if they will just drill on land that we have minerals rights on I can finally become a Texas oil baron.
> ...


My mom was/is a member of the daughters of the Texas revolution, they have the lineage paperwork somewhere, but it's been years since I looked at it (middle school genealogy project for Texas History class). Funny you mention Waxahachie, a good friend of mine from high school went to Assemblies of God University up there.

Also, good call on the Luccheses. I've had a pair of Ariat work boots since college- though I wouldn't wear them all that often, I've long wanted a good pair of Luccheses. At some point I'll have custom boots done, just because.



SlideGuitarist said:


> You're an Apache?


My wife is part Cherokee, does that count? Lol


----------



## Jman9599 (Dec 23, 2013)

SlideGuitarist said:


> You're an Apache?


My great grandmother was full blood Comanche. So no not Apache.

Orange fury get those boots, very comfortable. Plus you are Texan


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> One of my ancestors was Israel Putnum but I'm a native Californian, second generation Los Angeleno for that matter. It matters not where you were born, nor to which set of ancestors, only what you yourself have done.


Well said and oh-so-true! :thumbs-up:


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

orange fury said:


> My wife is part Cherokee, does that count? Lol


Hey, mine too! Still haven't seen a dime of that casino money though 

As for me, I've been told I'm entitled to join the Sons of Confederate Veterans. I don't have an estate worth 10s of millions, however.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

mjo_1 said:


> Hey, mine too! Still haven't seen a dime of that casino money though
> 
> As for me, I've been told I'm entitled to join the Sons of Confederate Veterans. I don't have an estate worth 10s of millions, however.


No casino money for us either- about all we get out of it is that I get to call my wife "Sitting Bull, Raging Woman", and she threatens to scalp me "as is the way of her people".

Per the Sons of Confederate Veterans- i think that entitles you to wear seersucker at any dang time you please though. I have an apartment, which I don't think counts as an estate either lol. I do have rocking chairs on my patio where I drink mint juleps though, so close enough.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

^Ha, too funny. In all seriousness though, the casino industry here in OK is growing by leaps and bounds. Even though they're not sending us checks, it has enabled tribes to open state of the art free clinics/hospitals, provide generous scholarships, etc. 

I with you on the seersucker! I haven't told my wife for fear of being scalped, but I took advantage of that BB spring suit sale the other day and have my first seersucker suit at the tailor as we speak.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Any other participants in this thread had their LinkedIn profile viewed by Mr. Aldrich?

No?

Just me?

Hi, Clark!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Hahaha! What a creeper!



WillBarrett said:


> Any other participants in this thread had their LinkedIn profile viewed by Mr. Aldrich?
> 
> No?
> 
> ...


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Granted, I'm not very technical minded, but how would Mr. Aldrich find my LinkedIn profile from my AAAC Forum name?


----------



## MDJO (Aug 18, 2014)

But wait! Isn't that....STALKING?

Very inauthentic.


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Granted, I'm not very technical minded, but how would Mr. Aldrich find my LinkedIn profile from my AAAC Forum name?


Unless your forum name is your name.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Except in my case, it is most certainly not.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Spooky.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

WillBarrett said:


> Any other participants in this thread had their LinkedIn profile viewed by Mr. Aldrich?
> 
> No?
> 
> ...


I picture him in his home office looking through our profiles while stroking a free-range hen in a Bond villain / Dr. Evil sort of way.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

^lol.


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

mjo_1 said:


> I picture him in his home office looking through our profiles while stroking a free-range hen in a Bond villain / Dr. Evil sort of way.


Quote of the month! I might have to make this my signature line.

In regards to finding out who you are, not that tough if you are patient enough. Many half wit internet trolls can find out way too much about you if you give them the opportunity and data. I had a pretentious ass on another forum provide with way to much info in a PM yesterday. Some people have no common sense.

Anyway, the Saltwater New England Site is a commercial one now, to some extent? Why would the Aldrich's be stupid enough to tear down all they built with such stupid careless sh!t? Sometimes all it takes is a phone call to one advertiser and the whole shebang starts swirling the bowl. Seriously, stuff like checking out linked in profiles is more than creepy...


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

^Ha, go ahead and use the quote if you'd like!

Yes, I agree that it's generally pretty easy to track people down with a little bit of looking. I do think it would be a little tougher if all you had to go off of was an AAAC user name. I'd hope they have better things to do than look up random people on the internet. Given the blog frequency and content, however, it looks like they may have quite a bit of leisure time. I'd be spending that kind of time improving my horrendous golf game.


----------

